# The White Partitio - mechanical wind



## Bodhisattva59

*I registered here for the express purpose of posting about the new white Partitio, one of which is currently on my wrist, where it has been resting for about a week now. I saw the watch when I was prowling around where I really shouldn't have been...it's not like I needed another watch. The Partitio is very different in appearance from almost all of what is available on the market today. It is a classic Bauhaus influenced design that truly deserved a return to production, and Jorg and Stowa have done a job that does justice to the simple marriage of form and function. The colors are unique. I asked Regine to switch it out to a brown strap - she is a model of efficiency and was helpful and swift. Stowa really has their act together as a company, and this watch also represents remarkable value. I apologize for the lack of photos...I've never had much luck with taking pictures of watches. To put this in context...I have owned a number of high grade mechanicals over time, including the most visible names, and I might be wearing any of them right now. But I'm wearing the Partitio and I'm very pleased with this watch. I believe if it suits your taste, you will be as well. Incidentally...about a two second gain per day over the course of a week. *


----------



## Schmiedel

Pics?


----------



## StufflerMike

Schmiedel said:


> Pics?


Yes, pics please !


----------



## Perseus333

Hmmm ... maybe I should post mine too since I got it this Sat and it comes with some nice goodies.


----------



## schticy

A thread without photos is no fun. Here are some snaps of my Partitio:

























It arrived a couple of weeks ago and I love it. I've put it on an ostrich strap which suits it IMO.

cheers Schticy


----------



## J_Hack

Wow... the white Partitio looks amazing! That ostrich strap suits it perfectly!


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

Until this thread I always believed the Partitio was a round(er) case like the IWC Portofino...am I the only one?
The gallery on the stowa website only has one picture and since i never had much interest in the watch to begin with I never looked up members photos on the forum...but these are Really well done & have completely changed my opinion of the watch. They should go on the Stowa website.

Schticy, where is this strap from if you dont mind me asking?







stowa.de







iwc.com


----------



## flyingpicasso

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> Until this thread I always believed the Partitio was a round(er) case like the IWC Portofino...am I the only one?
> The gallery on the stowa website only has one picture and since i never had much interest in the watch to begin with I never looked up members photos on the forum...but these are Really well done & have completely changed my opinion of the watch. They should go on the Stowa website.
> 
> Schticy, where is this strap from if you dont mind me asking?
> View attachment 844060
> stowa.de
> 
> View attachment 844061
> iwc.com


It's still round to my eyes, but that doesn't make me like it any less. I think that Portofino case does look pretty similar, lugs notwithstanding.


----------



## schticy

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> Until this thread I always believed the Partitio was a round(er) case like the IWC Portofino...am I the only one?
> The gallery on the stowa website only has one picture and since i never had much interest in the watch to begin with I never looked up members photos on the forum...but these are Really well done & have completely changed my opinion of the watch. They should go on the Stowa website.
> 
> Schticy, where is this strap from if you dont mind me asking?


Thanks for the comments on the photos. The strap is from RIOS - the 'maison' light brown ostrich strap.


----------



## Perseus333

schticy said:


> Thanks for the comments on the photos. The strap is from RIOS - the 'maison' light brown ostrich strap.


Is that in "cognac" or "mahogany" color? Love the strap combo on yours by the way. I currently have mine on the dark brown stowa strap which looks really great with it as well.


----------



## schticy

Perseus333 said:


> Is that in "cognac" or "mahogany" color? Love the strap combo on yours by the way. I currently have mine on the dark brown stowa strap which looks really great with it as well.


Probably the cognac - got mine here: Watch band Maison 18mm light brown genuine ostrich with quills by RIOS - it was the lightest brown of the RIOS straps.


----------



## watchma

Dare I say I'm not feeling the love on this white dialled partitio, although I fully love the handwind option on it.

There's just something staggeringly "right" about the black oneb-)b-), and something slightly "wrong" with this white one :-s:think:
Is it lume on the numerals?, it's maybe the colour of this that doesn't agree with me, or it just doesn't come over on the photo?


----------



## celtics1984

Could someone please provide a couple wrist shots of the white version.


----------



## Perseus333

schticy said:


> Probably the cognac - got mine here: Watch band Maison 18mm light brown genuine ostrich with quills by RIOS - it was the lightest brown of the RIOS straps.


Thanks. I was looking at eBay and they are listing the strap at $85.


----------



## Mark F

watchma said:


> Dare I say I'm not feeling the love on this white dialled partitio, although I fully love the handwind option on it.
> 
> There's just something staggeringly "right" about the black oneb-)b-), and something slightly "wrong" with this white one :-s:think:
> Is it lume on the numerals?, it's maybe the colour of this that doesn't agree with me, or it just doesn't come over on the photo?


I'm normally a sucker for a bright white dial but I agree there is something that doesn't quite work for me. It's a very nice watch and in fact at first I was thinking I made a mistake not waiting for the white. But I like the black...


----------



## njc2o

love that white dial


----------



## schticy

celtics1984 said:


> Could someone please provide a couple wrist shots of the white version.


Here you go (wrist size just over 7"):


----------



## DCOmegafan

It's about time that watch got some more attention here...and people posted some pics. That, my friends, is pure Bauhaus. I can see it on the wall of a factory in a Fritz Lang movie.

If it had a date complication I'd be all over it. I'm also wondering what it would look like it if only had numbers at the 12, 3, 6, and 9. Perhaps a little dressier?

A question: the dial face sort of looks a bit like construction paper in the pics. Does it?


----------



## turtje

I have the black one and I'm loving it. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## siriusstar

I'm interested in this one and the Antea KS. I wonder later on this handwinding Partitio model has display case back?


----------



## schticy

siriusstar said:


> I'm interested in this one and the Antea KS. I wonder later on this handwinding Partitio model has display case back?


For the moment just a solid caseback but maybe worth asking Stowa if they could fit a display back as an option.

Here's another photo for Jorge [edit: Jargo] who asked for a side on wrist shot "but without the blur so you can somewhat see the dial?"









Cheers, Schticy


----------



## siriusstar

schticy said:


> For the moment just a solid caseback but maybe worth asking Stowa if they could fit a display back as an option.
> 
> Here's another photo for Jorge [edit: Jargo] who asked for a side on wrist shot "but without the blur so you can somewhat see the dial?"
> 
> View attachment 859682
> 
> 
> Cheers, Schticy


Thank you for wrist photos, it helps a lot and really makes me want to buy it more haha . I've been torn between an Antea KS and this one (just because it's available now). Both are Bauhaus-influenced. In case someone is interested, I did email and ask Stowa. Luisa kindly responded back and forth and confirmed that the Partitio handwinding can be made with sapphire display caseback too. I always want an Antea KS but I don't want to wait till mid April 2013 with the wondering if we really can survive the Apocalypse - just kidding . I think I go ahead and order the KS instead, just have to play the patient game...no other choices :-(.


----------



## dowsing

How much extra would a sapphire display caseback cost?


----------



## siriusstar

dowsing said:


> How much extra would a sapphire display caseback cost?


Luisa told me it's same price as the solid caseback.


----------



## dowsing

Thank you


----------



## Peter Atwood

Such a stunning piece! Although it is a bit smaller than I usually wear I think that on the right strap this will still work for me. I just love that vintage design and style and I think this is much better looking than the black dialed version... I ordered and paid for an automatic Partitio today and according to the email I received it looks like there will be a reasonable wait time of only a couple weeks or so.


----------



## flyingpicasso

siriusstar said:


> Luisa told me it's same price as the solid caseback.


Fantastic value given that Nomos asks about $400 extra for a sapphire caseback.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Can anyone confirm that it is a 18mm lug width? Thanks.


----------



## al3xx

Peter Atwood said:


> Can anyone confirm that it is a 18mm lug width? Thanks.


Here is the info from the website...
*
Dimensions**Diameter: 37.00 mm**Height: 10.80 mm with domed sapphire glas** 9.50 mm case **Strap width: 18 mm**Lug-to-Lug size:  46.90 mm**Waterproof: up to 5 ATM **Weight: 62gr. (leather strap), about 110 gr. (metal bracelet)*​


----------



## LH2

For those of us in North America, do we have to purchase through Manufactum, or can we order direct from Stowa like we can with their other models?


----------



## brainless

LH2 said:


> For those of us in North America, do we have to purchase through Manufactum, or *can we order direct from Stowa like we can with their other models*?


Yes, you can!

Manufactum distributes the watch only in Germany exclusively. 
People from other countries can order as usually,

Volker ;-)


----------



## mpalmer

I quite like the white dial. Congrats on a fine choice.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Woohoo, white Partitio Automatic is on it's way and supposed to be here tomorrow! I also ordered the 18mm mesh bracelet so this will be quite exciting. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## dowsing

Congrats and I'd be interested to see how the mesh suits it.



Peter Atwood said:


> Woohoo, white Partitio Automatic is on it's way and supposed to be here tomorrow! I also ordered the 18mm mesh bracelet so this will be quite exciting. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## kafvyn

dowsing said:


> Congrats and I'd be interested to see how the mesh suits it.


Does anyone knows the mesh bracelet fits a small wrist? Mesh bracelet can't be alter or shorten.....according to what I know........


----------



## watchma

kafvyn said:


> Does anyone knows the mesh bracelet fits a small wrist? Mesh bracelet can't be alter or shorten.....according to what I know........


If it's this Steel Bracelet 18 mm - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG , you should be able to chop it to size within the buckle/clasp arrangement?, Some can be cause the clasp clamps the end of the mesh.
It could also have sizing depressions stamped into the mesh (Don't think this particular one does though as its a centre clipped deployment/diver style?)

OF course you could always ask Stowa how you size it for your wrist


----------



## Peter Atwood

I got the 150mm one just to be on the safe side and removed two links. I have a 7 inch wrist and there's still two more links left that could be removed.


----------



## adrian.stanculescu

Hello, I'm thinking about buying the Partitio black. I couldn't decided between Antea and Partitio for some time, but I saw an IWC very similar to the Partitio (btw, do you know which model could that've been?) and fell in love with it. I think Partitio is much more versatile - it looks very well with a casual look, but it's great also with a white shirt & suit (you can see similar watches in Mad Men).

Please give me some advice on the following: I have quite a small wrist 16cm (or 6.3 inch). Do you think the Partitio will fit my wrist? especially as the lug-to-lug size is c. 47mm.

Much appreciated!

Adrian


----------



## brainless

Hi Adrian,

this is a friend of mine. She wears the Original WW II Flieger B-Uhr (diameter *55* mm!!):










Are you now convinced that the Partitio, with only 37 mm diameter, will fit your wrist?! b-)

Volker ;-)


----------



## adrian.stanculescu

Volker, that's hilarious!! :-d Thanks!

Yeah, I see your point, but sometimes ladies look well wearing large or men watches... as they are wearing men-like jeans or jackets. I'd say it's not the same for men - who either look good with a large watch or not. Particularly, if they have to live with a small wrist such as mine... (only 16cm).

Thanks a lot for the feedback! I decided I'll go for it.

Adrian


----------



## adrian.stanculescu

And, btw, can anyone recommend which movement would be better: the automatic or hand-winding?

Thanks!
Adrian


----------



## brainless

Hi Adrian,

it only depends on your personal preference: They both are good and reliable movements.

Some (like me) prefer to have the daily ritual of winding the watch for the next 24 hrs.
Sitting at the kitchen table, having had breakfast, sipping the third cup of coffee and turning the crown around: Just tranquillizing! :-!

Some like to only shake the wrist and the watch will do what she has to do - movement working and hands showing time.

Choose what you like, you can't go wrong,


Volker ;-)


----------



## adrian.stanculescu

Hi Volker,

Thanks a lot for picturing such routine... would look nice, that's true 

I'm more towards the hand-winding movement. If they can do it for the black version, it'd be great! (it can be any color, as long as it is black =) )

Adrian


----------



## siriusstar

adrian.stanculescu said:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> Thanks a lot for picturing such routine... would look nice, that's true
> 
> I'm more towards the hand-winding movement. If they can do it for the black version, it'd be great! (it can be any color, as long as it is black =) )
> 
> Adrian


You can email and ask them if they have the handwinding for black version. One more vote for handwinding since you can see through the caseback to view 100% the beautiful movement without moving the watch to turn the rotor in order to reveal the movement as with autos.


----------



## AEC

brainless said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> this is a friend of mine. She wears the Original WW II Flieger B-Uhr (diameter *55* mm!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now convinced that the Partitio, with only 37 mm diameter, will fit your wrist?! b-)
> 
> Volker ;-)


Wow! Does she have a sister?


----------



## brainless

Hi AEC,

I'm sorry she has got no sister: She had to make a decision - sister or genuine B-Uhr, :-d


Volker ;-)


----------



## DCOmegafan

Does she wear that often? I'm trying to imagine that as a "daily wear."


----------



## DCOmegafan

adrian.stanculescu said:


> And, btw, can anyone recommend which movement would be better: the automatic or hand-winding?
> 
> Thanks!
> Adrian


I like both movements for different reasons. You can't predict which you will prefer in the end. By the way, my hand-wound antea is very accurate. Accuracy is not an issue.


----------



## Dranakin

dowsing said:


> How much extra would a sapphire display caseback cost?





siriusstar said:


> Luisa told me it's same price as the solid caseback.


Don't mean to dig up an old thread, but I recently ordered the white Partitio w/ manual wind. I inquired about a display case back, but Luisa replied that it's not an option for the Partitio. I guess they changed their policy or there was misinformation last November? Dang.


----------



## idkfa

It must have been a change in policy, there have been display back Partitios picture here on WUS before.

EDIT: Maybe not. I swear I have one saved on my desktop at home but I can't seem to find any online here. I have a funny feeling that the picture I have saved might say "Antea KS" upon a closer inspection.


----------



## schticy

idkfa said:


> It must have been a change in policy, there have been display back Partitios picture here on WUS before.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe not. I swear I have one saved on my desktop at home but I can't seem to find any online here. I have a funny feeling that the picture I have saved might say "Antea KS" upon a closer inspection.


 You are not wrong - it definitely was an option at one point. Here's the back of one of mine:


----------



## idkfa

That's the exact picture I had saved, neat. Very clearly marked 'Partitio'. Thanks!


----------



## flyingpicasso

schticy said:


> You are not wrong - it definitely was an option at one point. Here's the back of one of mine:


Very nice--now THAT'S a watch I would buy (old font, of course). ;-)


----------



## Dranakin

Wow, that is beautiful. I really wish that was still an option. I wonder why it's no longer available? Now I can't help but feel that my white Partitio that's on the way could be better...


----------



## CM HUNTER

For such a vintage appeal of the Partitio I think a case back, preferably domed, is more fitting for the watch.


----------



## idkfa

Dranakin said:


> Wow, that is beautiful. I really wish that was still an option. I wonder why it's no longer available? Now I can't help but feel that my white Partitio that's on the way could be better...


I wouldn't dwell on it. The Partitio solid caseback is one of the most beautiful casebacks out there. It is very fitting for the 1930s styling. I wouldn't worry about seeing the mechanism.


----------



## schticy

idkfa said:


> I wouldn't dwell on it. The Partitio solid caseback is one of the most beautiful casebacks out there. It is very fitting for the 1930s styling. I wouldn't worry about seeing the mechanism.


I agree - solid is the better choice for this style of watch. Slightly thinner, a bit more comfortable on the wrist, and ultimately more in keeping with the style of the watch. I have both - here's the back of my other one [note to self - must stop taking pictures of the backs of my watches ]


----------



## Dranakin

schticy said:


> I agree - solid is the better choice for this style of watch. Slightly thinner, a bit more comfortable on the wrist, and ultimately more in keeping with the style of the watch. I have both - here's the back of my other one [note to self - must stop taking pictures of the backs of my watches


I was inspired by your watch to buy the same RIOS ostrich strap. Much thanks for sharing photos!


----------

